# I went to a basketball game



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

I got two free tickets from the animal shelter where I volunteer at, I almost decided not to go since I didn't have anyone to go with on such short notice. My sister would've gone with me if she hadn't just come back from vacation, she said she was too tired. Anyway ... she told me I should go anyway since, as she said, it might be fun to do something I haven't done in years. In junior high and high school my dad had season tickets for the Suns when I still lived in Phoenix and I used to always go with him. 

After arguing back and forth, I finally decided to go. Took a book with me to read on the bus since it's a 45 minute busride to Denver from where I live. I sold my extra ticket to some guy at the arena but he never actually showed up to watch the game so I had an empty seat on both sides of me. Part of me felt really stupid for sitting in the middle of two empty seats, but I came up with this idea to make me feel better. I decided that it could possibly appear as if I'd originally planned to come with two other people who just conveniently happened to bail out on me, since if I was surrounded by ppl I didn't know without the empty seats, it would've been obvious I'd intended to go alone. Not sure if that makes sense.

In spite of everything, I actually managed to have a decent time even though I'm so not a Denver Nuggets fan which is apparently not a bad thing ... when I told the bus driver I got free tix to the Nuggets game, he asked if the Nuggets still sucked as usual. I just laughed and made some comment like "Yeah, but it's free so why not go ... not sure if I'd go if I had to pay for these tickets." I was surprised I was able to come up with a response. There were only two other people on the bus besides me and assuming I'm feeling okay, I can usually make some attempt to talk so long as there's not very many people around. 

After I got there, I even got some food ... some chili cheese fries and a beer ... even though whenever I'm at places like that I always wonder if the employees are thinking to themselves why is she ordering that, she's weird. Even got up the nerve to go up to the guy selling programs to ask how much they cost and decided to buy one ... I wanted something to do while I was waiting for the game to start so that I wouldn't feel like an idiot just sitting there doing nothing. Probably the beer helped me relax a bit too once I sat down haha ... but regardless, in spite of feeling so self conscious sitting by myself I actually had a good time and don't feel like I did anything too stupid or disastrous. 

The only bad thing was having to leave a bit early because of the bus schedule (the game started at 8:30pm) ... busses directly from Denver to Longmont stop at 8pm so in order for me to get home I had to get the 11pm bus to Boulder so that I could catch the 12:06am bus from Boulder to Longmont ... kind of a pain since I so wanted to be able to stay for the whole thing. I felt stupid leaving early because there were two guys at the end of the row and I had to get their attention that I was trying to get through since you know how arena seating is, they don't give much space between rows . Plus when I was going out a side entrance to go outside, I happened to pass an employee who asked if I was leaving and told me I couldn't get back in if I went out that way because I wouldn't be able to get my hand stamped so that I could re-enter the building ... I mumbled something (can't remember what I said) and pretty much ran out the door hoping he wouldn't try to come after me telling me I should go out the main entrance if I want to come back in.

The busride home was nice & peaceful, riding the bus doesn't bother my SA probably because it's been one of my regular activities for awhile now. I actually like riding the bus on longer trips because the busses are nicer, almost like Greyhounds with the cushioned seats but without the toilet in the back and you get reading lights, air vents, and everything. Going through Boulder on the way home obviously took longer than being able to go straight from Denver to Longmont, but for some reason it didn't bother me. It was also the latest I've ever taken the bus home from anything and when I wasn't reading my book I kind of liked looking out the window at everything ... even though it's not like I've never seen it before anyway.

Anyway ... I know this is a really loooooong post but just thought I'd share.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No problem, RedBlueFish - three boogies for the trip :boogie :boogie :boogie. It's awesome that you were able to go out and have a good time. 

What I wouldn't do for some chili-cheese fries and a beer -> darn Paxil fat!


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

speaking of Paxil, I wonder if me not taking it anymore has something to do with me losing 7 pounds ...


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

That is really tremdous RedBlueFish that you headed to the game on your own, doing the bus ride, getting food (nothing weird about chili cheese fries and a beer), program and settling in.....really really really great.....

Tremedous......

John H


----------



## Lost_in_the_Ivy (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey, good for you! Ive gone to a couple college basketball games by myself (Im not a big NBA fan). The first one was sorta similar to your situation- my team was playing in a tournament in downtown Washington DC, and I had to take a bus to the metro station where I caught a train going right into town to the arena. Unlike your tickets, which were free, I had to buy mine at the window, which I was a little apprehensive about since I was only buying one ticket. Anyway, I got in with my ticket, got my seat with noone on either side of me, and managed to enjoy myself for both games of the tournament. I was glad I went. 

Just figured Id share. Hope you get to go again.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks everyone.  Strangely it wasn't going up to buy food that bugged me so much, it was more me sitting in the middle of two empty seats with everyone staring at me!


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Go RED blue fish! GO with your bad self! :banana


----------



## beach_boy2112 (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah, congrats on being able to go out and do that on your own. Its funny, I never worry about anything when im around strangers, cause they don't know me so I don't care. I can even go right up and talk to them. Its when im gonna see people I know that I get anxious really bad. Its funny how it works with different people.


----------

